# Speed comparison



## mk (Dec 25, 2008)

greetings.
is somewhere available a comparison between different 10/100/1000 manageable switches showing each packet per second throughput?
or recommendations of some used in low budged computer clustering?


----------



## brd@ (Dec 25, 2008)

Note that any comparison you find will be subjective. It all depends on what type of packets are being processed. I would lean towards the better gear like Cisco. You might see what you can pickup off of ebay or something like that to help keep the price down.


----------

